# Hobbies



## Radop (24 Feb 2005)

What does everyone do for a hobby besides reading Army.ca forum pages?  lol.  

I love to photograph especially while I am deployed.  I also collect canadian coins and stamps.

How about the rest of you.


----------



## Morgs (24 Feb 2005)

My Grandad has quite a collection of coins and stamps from around the world, collected during his travels with the British Government.

I also like to photograph and I'm quite a keen rock climber, though I haven't had that much chance to do it over here in Canada (kinda hard to climb outdoors in Ontario when you 1)don't have a car; and 2)don't have anyone to climb with).  I do it whenever I go home, and have been to Norway to do some ice climbing as well. Kayaking, Canoing, anything outdoors really. tried bungee jumping (don't know whether you could really call that a hobby though???), wouldn't mind trying my hand at parachuting either.
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## bojangles (24 Feb 2005)

As for me...well I tried rock climbing and found it VERY hard! I'll stick to my hobbies for now which include motorcycling in the nicer months. Lord how i wish I could ride right now but the snow simply won't let me.  :'(
I also teach boxing in my spare time and used to be an amateur boxer. I feel too old to compete anymore and leave it to the younger ones. I get more enjoyment out of teaching anyhow. Less bumps and bruises to contend with!  . Other than that, I  like to go to my favorite bar on a Friday night and hang out with my friends, or check out a movie.

Bojangles


----------



## Radop (24 Feb 2005)

I took the mountain ops course and we had to rock climb a 90 m rock face in combat boots.  I was one of the last to climb and the CSM made me go over the outcrop.  I made it but it was one of the hardest things i have done.


----------



## Morgs (24 Feb 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> I took the mountain ops course and we had to rock climb a 90 m rock face in combat boots.  I was one of the last to climb and the CSM made me go over the outcrop.  I made it but it was one of the hardest things i have done.



Hahaha... I can imagine why that would've been hard. Can't say I've ever climbed in combat boots before. Back when I was in cadets over in the UK on one of my camps we had a demo put on by 3 Para. They did that really cool run up and down the rock face, it was absolutely insane! I'm sure running up would be easier on the nerves. It's gotta be scary running flat out "down" a rockface watching the ground come hurtling towards you.



			
				bojangles said:
			
		

> As for me...well I tried rock climbing and found it VERY hard! I'll stick to my hobbies for now which include motorcycling in the nicer months. Lord how i wish I could ride right now but the snow simply won't let me.  :'(
> I also teach boxing in my spare time and used to be an amateur boxer.



What bike do you have? My mum used to ride bikes. I remember as a kid getting to ride around the block with her on her BSA Bantom (Old School). She'd had it for a billion years, sold it a few years ago though, I wanted it :'( 
And surely, as a boxer I bet you weren't that bad at climbing, what with all that upper body strength.


----------



## Morgs (24 Feb 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> I love to photograph especially while I am deployed.



How easy is it to take pics on tour/after basic?
I know this topic has been discussed with regards to BMQ, but what's it like after you get posted? For example OPSEC concerns e.t.c


----------



## bojangles (24 Feb 2005)

I currently have 2 bikes, a 2000 650cc custom V-star and a 750cc Honda Interceptor. The Interceptor is older and I bought it for an ex boyfriend but I got rid of the boyfriend and kept the bike. ;D

Bojangles


----------



## big bad john (24 Feb 2005)

bojangles said:
			
		

> I currently have 2 bikes, a 2000 650cc custom V-star and a 750cc Honda Interceptor. The Interceptor is older and I bought it for an ex boyfriend but I got rid of the boyfriend and kept the bike. ;D
> 
> Bojangles



I like your style!


----------



## NiTz (24 Feb 2005)

For my part, I do A LOT of bodybuilding on my spare time (5 times a week for 2 hours each) and I love that. Other than that I hang out with friends in bars on weekends but not too much, as I don't wanna lose all the time I spent in the gym during the week   

These time I pass LOTS (read "too much") of time reading on army.ca... 

I used to have dirtbikes but I broke my right foot on the 2003 summer, sold the bike and didn't touch another bike since then. I got my first dirt bike at the age of 7 (it was a small one too) and never stopped riding since my last crash in 2003. I plan on buying another like next summer... if everything goes well, of course... 

cheers!


----------



## JSilver (25 Feb 2005)

I split my time between my computer, fishing, and reading. I can now say that I've fished in the Med, Jordan River, Sea of Galilee, etc etc. courtesy of Op Danaca...lol


----------



## Radop (25 Feb 2005)

Morgs said:
			
		

> How easy is it to take pics on tour/after basic?
> I know this topic has been discussed with regards to BMQ, but what's it like after you get posted? For example OPSEC concerns e.t.c



Overseas, I take literally thousands of pic and mainly of things outside of camp especially the people.  If you know what is not suppose to be photographed ie/ maps, special equipment, data charts, etc you just don't photograph them.  If you are unsure, don't take the picture.  This last tour to afghanistan, more people had cameras than not.  We had just over 500 pers on camp warehouse and I bet there was over 400 cameras.  When on course, a camera is not a violation unless in a security zone so don't take one in there unless you have been cleared to do so.  If in doubt ask your instructors.


----------



## NCRCrow (28 Feb 2005)

never take a picture in an airport either civilian or military or a port facility.

It will cost u your camera.TRUST ME!


----------



## Radop (22 May 2005)

I can show you a hundred photos in airport including those in ISREAL, SYRIA, Canada, USA, Croatia, etc, etc.  Just don't take pictures of military aircraft or sensitive areas such as security points.  Thinking is the hardest for everyone.  If you think it may not be allowed, don't take the picture.


----------



## RossF (22 May 2005)

Rowing, and joining the Army.


----------



## Jonny Boy (23 May 2005)

i love to built model vehicles ( usually WW2 era). i also like working on cars, fixing there body's and the mechanics stuff to.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (23 May 2005)

Sailing/Backpacking/(insert outdoor activity here). I don't know if you can call beer a hobby...


----------



## beach_bum (23 May 2005)

My biggest hobby would be cooking.  I started watching the Food Network a few years ago...and became obsessed with cooking.  Lately I've been dabbling more into the gourmet side of things.  I throw a lot of parties and force my friends and family to eat.  LOL  Haven't killed anyone yet.


----------



## gt102 (23 May 2005)

WH40k, Hiking, Biking, Paintball, Airsoft(soon), Computers (Building and fooling around with software), Graphic Design, Painting...


----------



## 1feral1 (23 May 2005)

There is lots to do here, so I like to get the canoe out, and explore the local man-made canal system, and Pumicestone Passage which both are abundant with dugongs, dolphins, a variety of crabs, and yes sharks of all shapes and sizes (some which have a taste for dogs and humans ;D).

I lurk around the local gun shows, and I collect bayonets from Boer War to present, and I have upwards of 150 different types.

I enjoy camping and of course spearfishing, snorkelling and SCUBA diving too. There are plenty of the best places here on the fringe of the Coral Sea. The water is warm and clear too.

I do have a passion for utes (I have a 8/2000 AUII XLS Falcon), try www.utez.com.au as they have plenty to offer locally also. I go by '1feral1' on that site.

So, never a dull moment here, and thats all year long too.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## canadianblue (23 May 2005)

I love hiking, but I can only do it the rare occasian that I travel to the mountain's as in my area the largest forested area is about a square kilometre.


----------



## purple peguin (23 May 2005)

Well, i am into rock climbing ( soon to have my own wall just need the rocks) kayaking/ canoing, boating ( anything with a motor that goes fast) shooting with cadets and in my back yard ( pellet guns in yard) mountain biking, maybe going to get into the airsoft, skiing, snorkeling and when i turn the right age i wanna go parachuting. I also collect military gear I have Canadian, full swat gear and soon i will have some navy seal gear.


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 May 2005)

Hockey, Softball, Sailing and Weightlifting take up most of my time. I'm also an avid reader, I like everything, particularly Robert Ludlum and any military history.  8)


----------



## Thompson_JM (24 May 2005)

I Play Guitar, listen to music, attempt to play said music on said guitar....  ;D

I try to get out and go to the climbing gym every now and again, paintball when my budget allows for it. other then that, i just work and hang out with freinds....


----------



## Greywolf (24 May 2005)

I'm writing my first fantasy novel.  It's the first of a trilogy.  I'd say it's about 2/3 done now...with almost 100,000 words so far.


----------



## GIJANE (24 May 2005)

Reading and Photography, although since having a kid I have no time for either these days  

Jane


----------



## caper861 (17 Aug 2005)

My best hobby is spending time with my family either doing something with guns or camping.  I also enjoy taking photos and scrapbooking since they go hand in hand.  Also, since we got this posting to a small town I have begin ceramics.  I like to read, but since becoming a mom I seem to read only books that begin with, "Once upon a time....." ha ha.  Lots of outdoors type people out there.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (17 Aug 2005)

Working out, hiking, scuba diving and recently bought an RC Helicopter.........That one's gonna be expensive when I crash it


----------



## Zartan (17 Aug 2005)

Hmm. Even with work I have time for this:

Music - I have over 100 cds and 60 cassettes and play the guitar, and own a harmonica and recorder. Listening to the Pixies as I write.
Reading - I have more books than I have shelf space, so my newest tomes find a home between my stereos (yes, stereos). Just finished reading "Field of Glory: the Battle of Crysler's Farm" by Donald E. Graves.
Modelling - I collect, assemble and paint miniatures. Ever heard of Warhammer? I'm Eldar and Wood Elf, and also have LOTR and Napoleonic figures too.
Exercise - Mostly running since my best friend left, as we used to hike all over the place. Now have to hike around work (walking around a grocery store for 5 hours 5 days a week should count). Weightlift daily (more or less ).
Play games - own a Super Nintendo and have played dungeons and dragons. Supposed to be playing rifts, too. In case you were wondering, I am a nerd. However, I used to play soccer and Football, and the CFL is pretty much the only thing I watch on TV.
I also have thousands of Trading cards.


----------



## Kiltmann (17 Aug 2005)

Well, let's see here...

. Flying (that's a given. Just gotta wait a year for my recreational license).
. Photography, primarily airplanes taking off and landing at Calgary airport, and yes I have talked to the nice security officers about taking pictures of airplanes. 
. Collecting models of commerical/modern military aircraft.
. Listening to Classic Rock/Old School Metal on the radio.
. My keen interest in computers. This also applies to flight simulator.
. Chatting with you guys on Army.ca. (BOY, I need to get out A LOT!)

Those are some of my hobbies. If you want more, ask.

Nik.


----------



## Roy Harding (17 Aug 2005)

I have always enjoyed woodworking - mostly building furniture.  This has turned out to be my second career, actually.

Always enjoyed reading (eclectic tastes - no one genre sticks out as a favourite or least favourit), ever since I can remember.

Computer programming (C, Visual Basic - usually database applications) - although that has dropped off significantly over the past few years.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Aug 2005)

1. SCUBA diving around local wrecks and reefs

2. Beach camping, bush camping and the Outback

3. Exploring new areas

4. Recreational shooting from time to time, and attending gun shows

5. Spear fishing with snorkel, its illegal to spear using SCUBA gear in Australia (I like spearing sting rays the best, they taste good)

6. Canoeing (my old red fibreglass Cdn 16ft canoe I brought out from Canada with me) on the estuaries and canal systems of the shark infested waters around Bribie Island. I have not tipped over YET   ;D

7. Collecting bayonets and other military stuff (from Boer War to present). 

8. Military history (all)

9. Ute musters and Ford Falcon Utes; and

10. Day trips and weekend trips checking out local coastal and inland areas - this keeps my GF happy.


----------



## Mappy (17 Aug 2005)

I like to collect/read maps (hence the name mappy).  I'm also into hiking, I play the guitar/cello/piano, and I'm also into ballet.


----------



## Slim (18 Aug 2005)

Shooting (mostly pistol)
Volunteering with the CCGA ( too much fun to be called anything other than a hobby)
Computers (gaming mostly)
Biking
Reading (fiction, biography, mystery)
I also love driving in the country, attending flea markets (in the country) Infact if I never had to go to the city again I wouldn't mind in the least.
Scale model building (when I have time)
A bit of photography


----------



## Angela F. (18 Aug 2005)

Riding horses.    
If I'm not at work or on the computer I'm usually at the barn.   

I also love to read, especially anything about ancient Egypt or other history.


----------



## Springroll (18 Aug 2005)

I like to read, usually religious based literature or historical fiction, make beaded jewellery, like to cook(Italian or greek), like to sew and I absolutely adore the outdoors!!


----------



## Danjanou (18 Aug 2005)

Travel, photography, reading, fine cigars. 

Oh yeah and odd jobs my wife finds for me to do, I absolutely love that because I seem to spend more time at them than the others combined. :


----------



## Springroll (18 Aug 2005)

I wish my husband would do the odd jobs I give him, but I end up doing them because I want them done this year, not within the next decade...lol


----------



## PViddy (18 Aug 2005)

Hey guys,

wel i have two bikes (read bicycles!) 1 road and 1 mountain - so that's where a lot of my money goes to! I enjoy cycling and followed the tour de france quite closely.
I have my own haress and shoes and try to get to the climbing gym when i can.

I also enjoy trail running and hit up the regular Gym 3 times a week and i am a huge History buff!.  And then the CIC Officer roll, which takes the most time.


that about does it i think


cheers

PV


----------



## honestyrules (18 Aug 2005)

I'm mostly into computers myself. Online gaming with my buds ,tweaking my rig you know, surfing the net for army related news and stuff. I must be a computer geek of some sort.

I always compare different pieces of hardware ,see what's out there now and end up thinking about my next machine...

Then I go to the gym, to do something REALLY useful for myself!


----------



## Warvstar (18 Aug 2005)

I like to,
Eat
Visit the Gym
Martial Arts
Game Programming and Development
Gym
Eat
Read, usually the Bible. Sometime fiction such as Robinson Crusoe, Swiss Family Robinson and books from J.R.R Tolkein. C.S Lewis.
Sparring with friends, fights such as UFC. Im hoping to get on the show sometime.
Fight and Stunt work such as Jakie Chans work, Although his work is not that impressive.


----------



## Black Watch (18 Aug 2005)

1)Stuying Cold war;
2)Wandering around old Canadian Forces Bases (La Macaza, Val D'Or, St-Hubert...)
3)Aircraft/tnak modeling
4)My fiancée
5)School (I love it)


----------



## AFireinside13 (19 Aug 2005)

I LOVE trail riding ( with my bicycle ), videogames, hockey, working out ( feels like I'm coming at work, coming in the shower, I am coming all the time!  - Oh Arnold!) just getting into rock climbing ( hey if anyone knows good spots in the GTA email me please bry_182@hotmail.com), and pretty much just hanging with good friends. OH, also becoming a big fan of UFC, that stuff is classy.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (19 Aug 2005)

I like to hold my breath until I turn purple and see spots and pass out, It's kinda my "Thing"
I also play alot of Counter-strike but my "Hand-eye" isn't what it used to be (See Hobby #1)


----------



## Slim (19 Aug 2005)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> I like to hold my breath until I turn purple and see spots and pass out, It's kinda my "Thing"
> I also play alot of Counter-strike but my "Hand-eye" isn't what it used to be (See Hobby #1)



People will only take you seriously if you don't act like a clown...


----------



## Danjanou (19 Aug 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> 1)Stuying Cold war;



Ah crud now I really feel old. :'(

Forgot two earlier, Binge drinking and chasing loose woman. Oh sorry those aren't hobbies really, more like a calling. 8)


----------



## RyanNS (19 Aug 2005)

Surf as much as possible (Hurricane season is here  ;D), fish, gym, travel, all sports, drink like a fish, feed my interent addiction, read.


----------



## GNR (19 Aug 2005)

My hobbies??  That would require spare time, wouldn't it?

When I get a chance I snowboard, practice martial arts, backpack, back country camp, work-out and read (mostly the Bible as well).


----------



## gaspasser (13 May 2007)

In order to keep this thread going and not make another one seeing as I was searching for something along hobbie lines; and to show the general populace that we're not all a bunch of paintballing-camo wearing-neo whatever bunch of poopheads.
I include many pastimes in my sparetime. I learned how to woodwork when I was away and enjoy making things from wood for my friends.  I take time to pass on to the next generation as a member of Scouts Canada.  We like to go camping as a family whenever the time permits and the weather agrees.   I'm now becoming interested in radio controlled flying, or should I say, I revisiting that subject.  When I was in Air Cadets, I always wanted to fly and do RC.  The urge fell away over the years and I now find myself in a spot to revisit and go buy an RC helocopter and learn to fly it.
Cheers All, BYTD


----------



## Roy Harding (13 May 2007)

Good on ya' BYT Driver.

You're right - hobbies are very important.  They take your mind off "things", provide you with an opportunity to relax, and sometimes lead to a second career.

In my own case, I was an RMS Clk, who spent most of his free time woodworking.  Since retirement I attended a trade school, and I am currently profitably self-employed as a furniture maker.  I love what I'm doing, and I've never been more "fulfilled" in my life.  

The work ethic we take away from the CF is indispensable in whatever career we pursue in the "afterlife".  Hobbies are good things.  (I also enjoy model rocketry and RC aircraft - just haven't made a living out them, yet!)


Roy


----------



## CougarKing (13 May 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ah crud now I really feel old. :'(
> 
> ...and chasing loose woman. Oh sorry those aren't hobbies really, more like a calling. 8)



Is there "any higher" calling?  ;D

I'd better make myself scarce before Trin talks me down for possibly belittling the "Men of the Cloth".

 :-X


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (13 May 2007)

i collect old coins as well. not for value but just to hold and look at them once in a while. its nice to have something that you dont seen around too often.


----------



## NavalGent (13 May 2007)

I'm into music as a hobby. I play trombone in a community band, and am looking to buy a nice, cheap guitar too. I'm also into camping, canoeing, and sailing. I would love to get into both kite-surfing and diving when I get the time.


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

NavalGent said:
			
		

> when I get the time.


Time ~sigh~
Let's see... 
I'm an avid reader, usually have 2 books going at the same time.  I like fiction but tend to gravitate towards historical fiction or novels whose settings and culture I am not familiar with.  Have recently joined a book club which is forcing me to read books I might not necessarily have chosen myself.  We're currently reading Infidel by Ayaan Hirsi Ali (non-fiction) and...Jane Eyre   :  Oops, the first rule about Book Club is don't talk about Book Club!
I work out at a gym _at least _ 3 times a week and am currently trying to "get up to speed" with my running (it hurts!).
I do calligraphy and other paper crafts when the occasion presents itself, ie. it's Christmas, or somebody's birthday.  However, if you saw my "studio" set-up you would think I do this full-time.
I make jewellery (explanation as above).
Computer graphics is something I dabble in as well;10 years and 3 versions of Photoshop later, I'm still having to constantly refer to my books or look at tutorials.  
I  am involved in some ministries at my church do some volunteer work for the Canadian Paraplegic Association.
I love to hang out with my dog, and my friends & neighbors, especially if the _fruit of the vine _ is available.  Now that the summer season is upon us my friends with pools will see me A LOT.
I like listening to music, especially, but not exclusively, classic rock, Celtic, the odd aria.  But, I am a HUGE CBC Radio fan.
I intend to join my local curling club come the Fall.
Hockey Night In Canada, of course and, my _dirty little secret_, The Y&R.  

I have lots of "catching up" to do because Army.ca has _seriously_ cut into to my spare time!

Just a little bit about me  
D2


----------



## armyvern (16 May 2007)

Hmmm,

Shocking D2  

Here's mine:

-listening to tunes (all types _except_ country!!);
-tole painting;
-cross stitching;
-flower arrangements (yes, that's right I do flowers, wedding bouquets, etc, the whole 9 yards - who'd have thunk it eh?); and 
-now that the summer is here...I'd usually be found rolling around in the garden, planting, splitting, weeding, whatever.

But,
-No garden here in PEI so I'll have to come up with something else to occupy my time.


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

Vern, you're such a *girl* !
I'm with you re: country  :-X
Maybe we could make the next M&G a quilting party, tess would be up for it I'm sure. 



			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> I'd usually be found rolling around in the garden


   


D2


----------



## armyvern (16 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Vern, you're such a *girl* !
> I'm with you re: country  :-X
> Maybe we could make the next M&G a quilting party, tess would be up for it I'm sure.
> 
> ...



Well, I also do boxing. Shall we have a boxing party?   ;D

PS...I don't quilt and Tess only shows 1 out of 10 times!! Good luck with that!!  >


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Well, I also do boxing. Shall we have a boxing party?   ;D


Only if I can wear my pink boots  
PS  I don't quilt either


----------



## niner domestic (16 May 2007)

Well I do quilt... so I could show you all how...we could have an army.ca quilting bee. 

In my younger years, I raced motorcycles - now I am content to just teach people how to stay upright on them.  I also teach Highland Dancing and play in a pipe band.  I race dog sleds or mush as we call it.  I make beer and wine.  I crew racing yachts and like to totter around the bays in my dinghy - one day I will have the time (and money) to rebuild my dad's J class sloop.  I hunt, fish and trap.  I like to design clothes and make upholstered furniture.  I breed and show dogs (although I took a year off from my breeding program and my show dogs are with handlers now).  I own a film production company and my first love is photography and films.  I volunteer at a number of agencies - mostly women's and Vet organizations but I do 50 hours a month working with Vets and helping them with their VAC appeals and personal paperworks/documents.  I mentor 3 students each academic year.  I collect female action figures.  I paint and my medium is acrylic or watercolour. I'm working on a Canadian suite right now...6 canvases done. I like to bead as well.  I adore reading and my favourite topic is mil history.  I just hope I have more time to be able to do a lot more with the rest of my life.


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

niner, WOW 
you are unbelievable!
Sounds like you are fulfilled and blessed (as are others around you).
Good for you and keep up the good work.
D2
PS  I may not quilt, but I do bead


----------



## proudnurse (1 Jun 2007)

My hobbies, one that I've mostly taken up in the last year or so is photography. One hobby that I do have, though it's one that has been forgotten (that I have been thinking of taking up again) is playing guitar and writing music. Generally, most of my hobbies these days though, when I am not working and home with my daughter is pretty much geared toward her. Playing frisbee, soccer, going to the park, reading together, and painting. 

~Rebecca


----------

